# Home Visit



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

When dimen mentioned the home visit in the other thread, that reminded me of a question. The trooper doing my background investigation is coming for a home visit in the next week or two. I was planning to wear a suit, but is that overkill?

Alex


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Jeezum!

Don't forget the breath mints, and to scrape the MPA decal of your car!
:wink:


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

masstroopers1 said:


> Make sure the house is clean but don't clean it 10 minutes before and have the place full of fumes.


I still live with the parents,  and my mom always keeps the house meticulously clean. But I'll try to remember to make my bed.



masstroopers1 said:


> Keep past due bills and the autographed Culture Club poster out of sight.


It's actually permanently spray-painted on my wall next to the shrine to Boy George, so nothing I can do about that short of painting over it. :mrgreen:

Thanks for the help, MT1.

Alex


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I served tea...no crumpets, but it was Twinnings! The apartment was clean, but I had to remove my Uriah Heep poster...  

Matter of fact her dad was a Boston guy...just got the bereavement notice for him the other day...RIP.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Dont forget to hide your Playboy magazine or Playgirl which ever you prefer :hump: Take you Nsync, Backstreet boys posters off your bedroom walls and oh ya throw out the bong you got from the Marilynmason concert you have left on your book case.


----------



## dimen24 (Sep 25, 2003)

The home visit was real relaxed, I wore jeans and decent shirt. Lasted about 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Keep your dog locked up, in it's crate, out in the yard, etc.

My german shepard nipped the sargent doing my home visit for the Munis. Oopsie.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

*PJs*

My background investigators made a suprise home visit around noon time 2 weeks ago, and becasue my fiance works evenings (she wakes up around 11AM), she accidentally answered the door in her pajamas and they conducted the interview with her still in her pajamas. I thought it was kind of funny, and appearantly so did my fiance and the investigating officers.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Thanks to all that responded. The home visit went very well. I wore business casual as advised, and it seemed appropriate. The BI was nice and quite laid back, and actually stayed for a pretty long time (like an hour and a half). He told me that I was being recommended, which is a good sign I guess. Thanks again.

Alex


----------



## dimen24 (Sep 25, 2003)

Alex, MBTA?


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

NHSP


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

I had three home visits from three departments, all were unannounced. One I was in jeans, one I was in sweats, and the last one (MSP) got me in my running gear heading out the door (he wanted to talk to my wife). You want to be on your best behavior, and do a quick spring cleaning, but be yourself. I think the fact that we had some SEMBLANCE of order in a house w/a 9 yr old daughter, dog, cat, bird, and hamster scored more points than living in a museum piece. (That didn't stop me from running into the head and squarring it away in 15 seconds though!) Good luck.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey Phuzz a couple of questions, what did you score on the exam, did you go through the hiring process for the 77th last time they cancelled and did you have to go through the process all over again?


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Marine Cop,

This was for the New Hampshire State Police, not the Mass. State Police. I took the written and the PAT last September, the oral board last november, and my BI just finished up his report yesterday. If all goes well, I hope to do my poly, psych eval, and medical exam in the next month or two, and be scheduled for the August academy up in Concord, NH.
As for the MSP exam, I got a 95, so I was not considered for the 77th RTT.

Alex


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Sorry about that phuzz, I guess you can see where my mind is at. :roll: (77th RTT)


----------

